# For working blokes: What is acceptable?



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

When it comes to sex and its frequency, what is ideal? Is there such thing as "too much" for you just as there can be "too little"? And would you mind being forced into it?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Gotta tell you RD, I'm interested in your circumstances because they are the flip-side of what most men experience. You should have a chat with Simply Amorous.

Given my libido of a decade ago, I wanted sex every day. Today? I could survive happily off of once a week - but I would be curious to know what my own reaction would be if it was apparent that my partner had a much higher drive than me.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Does sex with myself count?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

To be honest I want to keep my threads as impersonal as I can from now on. I'm curious about whether fellas would mind being forced into sex a few times daily however.



> Does sex with myself count?


LOL, no Nice777guy, mate you crack me up heh


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I read something recently saying that frequency isn't the issue - and comparing yourself to the norm doesn't make much sense as we are all different.

The real issue is compatibility.

The article gave an example of a married couple where both were scientists and they worked together. They had gone to a counselor, concerned because they were only making love once a month. When the counselor questioned them about it, they both seemed OK with it.

So - yes - they were below the "norm" - but their relationship was fine because they had other common interests and other ways to bond.

I would NOT be comfortable being forced or pressured into sex at all. I can understand being unselfish and giving when you aren't in the mood - that applies to more aspects of a marriage than just sex. But that's much different than being coerced.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I'm definitely of the mind that once it starts looking like or feeling like coercion or rote expectation, I think it turns anybody off, man or woman.

Only time I remotely remember feeling like it was my 'duty' was when we were trying to get pregnant. Even then it was never more than once a day.

During our dating honeymoon phase, I know that we had sex every day for about 40 days. Couldn't get enough of each other. 

In a stable, long term relationship, I'd be good with peaks and valleys, as long as it's clear between the partners what's going on.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Aye, work does eat up a lot of energy, if on holidays, f--king like rabbits is fine I'm assuming for most. Maybe the issue can only be resolved and understood if both parties work.



> I'm definitely of the mind that once it starts looking like or feeling like coercion or rote expectation, I think it turns anybody off, man or woman.


YES!


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I want it every day.
However, my wife prefers it every other day and she gets really sore if we do it every day.
What has satisfied me is when we make love, we both give it everything we've got. If it's great, I am happy with every other day.
We are both in our late forties.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I just want sex whenever I am horny. 

If I am horny three times a day, then I want sex three times a day. 

If I am horny once a day, then I want sex once a day. 

If I am horny three times a week, then I want sex three times a week. 

When I am horny, my man is there to satisfy me. The great feeling is that my husband is always there when I want sex. 

Sometimes I am puzzled, my husband is more than happy to provide me his cok than withholding it. When I want sex, he doesn't, he just needs to have an erection and have me on top of him. I get my orgasm and I feel a lot of love from my husband. 

I don't understand why other people can't be the same!


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

we are all at different places in our lives...my husband works different hours different days. some weeks the hours are better, so "sex" is not as offten, some weeks he will have more time for me, and wont mind sacrificeing sleep to play with me.

random--
after reading all your threads, i think your wife is not feeling secure with you marriage. she keeps needing conformation from you, my husband used to be the same way. he would ask for oral, and i would say now..i cant, and he wouldnt try later. he would be mad and stop talking to me, and it was one of thoes non-spoken rule that oral was goin down the way he wanted it.

he was unhappy. we had a talk that was well over due. maybe you should ask your wife why she needs sex so much. what does it mean to her. and is she trully happy with the marriage.
PLEASE DONT BE MAD, IM JUST THINKING IT MIGHT HELP.
you dont have to respond. and i will respect your wishes to not bring to up again.

greenpearl----
i understand completely, its just taken us longer to figure it out...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

?!

Erm, can someone please tell me what just happened here on men's clubhouse while I was gone...


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

pi$$ing match finally got out of hand; someone felt they had to clean up the mess;


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

It would be cool to have this thread with more data like married:

1-5 years
5-10 years
10-15 years
15-20 years
20 years +


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> ?!
> 
> Erm, can someone please tell me what just happened here on men's clubhouse while I was gone...


No


----------

